# tomcat wyświetla puste strony

## canis_lupus

Jak w temacie. Tomcat 6.0.26 wyświetla puste  strony, łącznie ze swoją główną stroną. Nie działa manager - nie chce wpuscić usera zdefiniowanego w tomcat-users.xml

W wersji 5.5 wszystko działa dobrze. W necie znalazłem, że jest to popularny problem, ale żadnego rozwiązania nie znalazłem.

----------

## no4b

A próbowałeś tomcata ściągniętego ze strony projektu, a nie tego z emerge? Mnie ruszył bez problemu (6.0.26 na sun-jdk 1.6.0.17).

----------

